# Investing in DJIA/FTSE



## Bin57again (7 February 2007)

How do I go about buying stocks listed on the LSE and Wall Street? Do Aussie online brokers give access (etrade or commsec)?
Bin


----------



## wayneL (7 February 2007)

Bin57again said:
			
		

> How do I go about buying stocks listed on the LSE and Wall Street? Do Aussie online brokers give access (etrade or commsec)?
> Bin



I believe HSBC does at iniquitous brokerage.

try www.interactivebrokers.com - evil empire based, but cash kept in AUD


----------

